# What the hell's a sweeper???



## MIAWPUKEK

I've been plowing for a few years, and this is the first time I've heard of a sweeper. What is it exactly, and what does it do? Anybody got any pics of one?


----------



## ta3834bbl

I'll take a stab at guessing what it is. Parking lot or street sweeper. Don't think they are talking about that broom thingy Meyers sells. lol


----------



## Dwan

you would be suprised, that broom thing Meyer's sells does work for what it is designed for. It doesn't work for large areas but in a tight spot or likd a bike path it seems to work fine.


----------



## Tony Bonventre

*????????????????*

Sweeper?????


----------



## Oshkosh

*Here is one version of a sweeper.*



SUMMIT said:


> I've been plowing for a few years, and this is the first time I've heard of a sweeper. What is it exactly, and what does it do? Anybody got any pics of one?


 Hello Summit,
This is one version of a street sweeper(FMC,Vangaurd 4000),I figured if I was putting the sand/salt down that it was a natural to pick it back up.
It didnt work out so well,Lets just say there is a large "Family"owned corporation that has most of the large contracts in my area.lol


----------



## sweeper

*Sweepers*

I have 6 Masco sweepers cost around $45000.00 each. Each one makes me about $90000.00 each year after everything is payed. Sign up for the pavement magazine it's free. It has pictures and more info.


----------



## itsgottobegreen

here is my 6' angle sweepster 3pt broom on my B7500


----------



## Dwan

another view of a sweeper


----------



## chopsticks

Dwan said:


> another view of a sweeper


now _that_ is a sweeper


----------



## SnowGuy73

MIAWPUKEK said:


> I've been plowing for a few years, and this is the first time I've heard of a sweeper. What is it exactly, and what does it do? Anybody got any pics of one?


You have got to be kidding me..


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing




----------



## Duracutter

Epic Lawn Care;246277 said:


> You have got to be kidding me..


Only in china they say...


----------



## Dwan

*new pelican*

Here is a picture of a new Pelican. anyone that runs a sweeper would fall in love with this. others would not understand.


----------



## smitty3903

The new Pelicans are sweet!!


----------



## grandview

....................


----------

